# Riding the beach at Boliver Peninsula near Galveston



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I delivered a wedding cake EARLY this morning and my wonderful cousin hauled my horse to Crystal Beach for a trail ride. I wasn't going to be able to go but she hauled my boy down there so I could go across the ferry and deliver cake! Cake pays for horses so it is a necessary chore!

She had him saddled when I got there - what a doll! We rode out with about 16 people, 15 horses and 2 mules. The mule man was ponying a young mule and they were so cute! 

Crystal Beach is on Boliver Peninsula and was literally wiped off the map in Hurricane Ike. Many new brightly painted cabins have popped up. It is mostly cleaned up but there is still quite a bit of bits and pieces of shattered wood, plastic, metal, glass, etc. in the area where the cabins were. The beach itself if pretty darn clean except for the hundreds of Portuguese Man O' Wars that were everywhere. We rode about 3 hours - so I think we rode abut 12- 14 miles with some walking and trotting most of the way. It was around 73 degrees and sun shining so we had a perfect December day in Texas on the beach. Here is a pic of Esther (she used to be my dressage instructor) she is on a Frisian/Morgan, my cousin Kellie on her Arabian/Quarter Horse, me on a QH and our friend Sue on her little Arabian mare. 

If you are in Texas come on down...the beach was great and very few people out. When it warms up it will be swarming with people so now is the time to ride the beach!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

That looks like so much fun! I need to do that again someday!


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I so would if I had a trailer. Oh it would take me 6 months to get there. XD
Lucky!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL that would be some trail ride!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Red and Flicka and Sarah and I are jealous!! Kiss Fabio for me (which is what I will continue to call Biscuit!!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

QOS said:


> LOL that would be some trail ride!


Yeah..

It's a dream of mine to ride on the beach.
Jody and I are so jealous..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Pththpthth *sticks tongue out*. No fair, 73 is swimming temperature. If I am ever down your way, I will certainly hijack your beach. Gorgeous picture.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Heather - Red likes the beach - except where there were shells....he was all rearing to go...trotting a big extended trot and as soon as there was as strip of shells...wow...he would stop and walk gingerly across them. LOL you will have to haul them here and ride at the beach. The Cowboy Church group that we ride with is acquiring the local stable and we will be able to have people over night their horses there so any of y'all will be able to do that and go down and enjoy this beautiful beach.

Fabio Biscuit had a great time - his hair was curly from sweat and as soon as I got him in his pasture he dropped and rolled. LOL then his hair looked normal. 

We were going to ride today but it was too darn windy. It was blowing 18 to 19 mph with gusts up to 29 mph. What a shame...it was a bright clear beautiful day except for the roaring winds!! We are riding tomorrow at Tyrrell Park so y'all come on down!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Would love to do that some day.....(minus the Man o wars!!)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

QOS said:


> We were going to ride today but it was too darn windy. It was blowing 18 to 19 mph with gusts up to 29 mph. What a shame...it was a bright clear beautiful day except for the roaring winds!! We are riding tomorrow at Tyrrell Park so y'all come on down!!!


Wow, can I trade you definitions of windy days?



Please???:lol:


Yesterday evening and early this morning, our winds averaged about 45 to 50 with gusts up to 66.

You are even luckier now that I know that.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL that BITES. We occasionally have big winds like that but not that often thank God. I am not a fan of windy weather. Comes from years of wearing contacts!!!

We do get the rare hurricanes with 150-200 mph wind but thank God that is rare. Tomorrow the wind is supposed to be 6 mph...that works for me!

You need to move closer to the coast!!! Hurricanes are rare but the weather is pretty darn nice except for the humidity at certain times!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

that sounds like soo much fun  I am hoping to go for a ride on the beach here in Aust this summer


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Gah! you were only like 30 minutes away from me! I wish i was there!! I have only ridden on Surfside beach and that was years ago. I have been dying to go again!! And your right, now is the perfect time for beach rides. 

Where is Tyrell Park?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Where are you located? Tyrrell Park is right off of IH 10 behind Cracker Barrell. There are about 5 hours of trails back there - canals running through it, woods to ride in, places to canter...Woot! It is a fun place to ride - no hunting which is great. I saw a coyote out there a few weeks ago, there are hogs out there and hubby heard a bobcat and saw a deer. 

The Cowboy Church is acquiring the big stables out there so we will have a place to have all kinds of functions. 

My friend, Lee Ann and I board at the same place and I will be hauling out there today around 11:00 or so. We are planning on riding every Sunday out there weather permitting. I ride, my hubby goes, The Two Lee Anns, my cousin Kellie, our friend Sue, some friends from up around Kirbyville Robin, Sharon, Stacy and little Eli go with us sometimes. WE have seen other folks out there riding too. If you ever want to join us let me know!!!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I'm south of yall. In Brazoria county. Angleton area. That park sounds awesome. I think I may have to check it out!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It is awesome. I just got back from a 3 hour ride out there. We had a great time. I went with my stable mate, Lee Anne and her little chunky Tennessee Walker, Rogue. 

We parked at the stables and went right into the woods and rode around to the canal. We went down the side of the canal which is gorgeous with beautiful reeds and grasses. We went over the big tall bridge and down the track road out there all the way to the bayou. Biscuit and I trotted and Lee Anne and Rogue were gaiting so we had a great time. 

I am going to ride out there by myself tomorrow and my cousin and I are planning rides for Friday, Saturday and Sunday. She knows the park like the back of her hand. Can't wait.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I googled it and it's in Beaumont area. Thats a bit far from me. Galveston is only about 30 mins away, but to get to Beaumont I would have to go all the way around the bay.  I haz a sad.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Keep it in mind for future rides. The Cowboy Church pastor is working up some great plans for the park. We hope to have trail rides and competitions soon. There will be stalls available for those who want to overnight. 

We had a good time in the park today. Can't wait for spring time - it is going to be gorgeous but it is certainly nice right now in the woods. Nice trails and falling leaves are so pretty


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

That's so awesome. I wish I lived near the beach. But the summer time would be the only good time to do it and it would be PACKED. Just a question, why the heck are you wearing sweatshirts in 73 degree weather!? Lol. I would be in shorts and a tank top! But that's because I have New Hampshire blood. It's a whole ten degrees out right now. All those horses are just gorgeous though. Never seen a Friesian Morgan cross wicked cute.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My cousin, Kellie, 2nd from the left had on a very light sweatshirt. The rest of us were in Tee Shirts! It had actually been in the 40's that morning when we left for the beach and had a good little breeze going.

Kellie and I, along with our hubbies and another lady, just got back from a ride. It was 43 degrees with a light breeze. Yesterday it was 39 degrees, wet, raining and wind chill of 28 and blowing like crazy. LOL We have a wet humid climate and omg it chills to the bone. My friend is from Michigan and came down in April a few years ago when we had a rare late freeze. She lives on Lake Michigan and was so surprised at how COLD it was here. LOL thank God it doesn't last long! Come on down in the winter - we will ride on the beach!

That little Morgan/Friesan is cute as he can be but he was tying up out there that day. Gaaa...that is never good.


----------

